# popcorn madness?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, so can hedgehogs eat popcorn?


i was watching a movie with the lights and sound down low while Crowley played in her pen like normal. 

well halfway though the movie i got up and made some popcorn and sat on the floor next to her pen with my blanket so we could discuss the movie like we normally do during hedgehog cuddles and movie night. 

so here i am munching on my popcorn, warped in my cocoon and rambling to Crowley about the plot of the movie when i look over and she her staring though the bars of her pen and licking her lips while staring at my popcorn. 

i hate to deny her anything, especially with what a chore it is to get her to eat anything but kibble- so i'd love to give her some popcorn if she'll eat it, but im not sure if its safe- since it expands in the tummy and technically has a shell inside? 
anyway it's un buttered and unsalted - and she looks so cute doing her little beggy face. so anyway,

is it safe for her to have a piece? or would i be a bad mommy giving her some so i just have to be mean and say no while no longer eating it around her?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe it would qualify as hedgie junk food. Be sure to remove the hull and just give her the white fluffy piece and keep it to teeny amounts.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, just the white fluffy part. Although, if she was that interested, she probably will anoint with it. 

Poor hedgie can't floss if the husk gets caught in her tooth! :lol:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I love how I'm not the only one that discusses the t.v show I'm watching with my hedgehog!


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

Melanie G. said:


> I love how I'm not the only one that discusses the t.v show I'm watching with my hedgehog!


yeah, well i'v always been close with all my pets  you know somethings wrong if their ever comes a day that i DON'T talk to animals as if they are people  ( i mean they have thoughts and feelings too  )

plus she is sooo adorable the way that she will actually stare at the tv while something is on and sometimes she will 'hiss' at it when something is happening in the movie that she doesn't like- or will turn and look at me with a face that just screams 'can you believe he really just did that!?'

plus it's a great way to bond


----------

